# guile ports does not record emacs lisp files.



## tanig (Jul 1, 2009)

I have installed guile-1.8.6 from ports, but it is not record following files to +CONTENTS:

```
/usr/local/share/emacs/site-lisp/gds.el
/usr/local/share/emacs/site-lisp/gds-server.el
/usr/local/share/emacs/site-lisp/gds-scheme.el
```

May I report to ports maintainer directly?


----------

